# JaCKED plays The Grand Hotel in Cambridge, Friday Oct. 30



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey all

BuckarooBanzai's band JaCKED is playing The Grand Hotel in Preston ( Cambridge) on Devil's Night, Oct 30. Stop by if you can. Costumes optional.....

Band info at www.danak.ca , under the JaCKED tab. C'mon by and say Hi!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Ugh, I will be away from home that weekend 
Sorry that will miss you and your band!

next time!

good luck with the show!
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm working then, sh*t. Have a good show Cam!


----------

